# Téléphoner VoIP en SIP avec Freebox



## NeoJF (17 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous !

Suite à la news de MacBidouille sur la possibilité de téléphoner depuis son Mac sur le service de téléphonie en utilisant un logiciel SIP avec ma Freebox, j'essaye, mais je n'y arrive pas. Alors j'aimerais avoir les avis d'autres Freeboxiens qui auraient essayer...

Ma config n'est pas la plus simple, donc je voudrais savoir avec quel type de config ça marche bien. Pour ma part mon Mac est branché à ma Freebox sur un switch, la Freebox est en mode routé (NAT) et j'ai le firewall activé sur mon Mac (mais même sans, ça ne marche pas).

J'ai configuré le logiciel SIP X-Lite comme indiqué sur MacBidouille, mais ça n'a pas marché...

J'attends de vos nouvelles !

A+


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2006)

Salut, j'ai fait mes premiers essais ici sur mac (avec la même organisation que toi) et sur un PC au boulot. Tout fonctionne correctement.

Tu as bien activé le service sur la console chez Free ?


----------



## NeoJF (17 Mai 2006)

Ben oui, je l'ai faite... je sais pas, c'est bizarre...
Il me sort une erreur 408 timeout. Mais je trouve cela bizarre qu'il n'y ait rien à configurer de plus, côté router Freebox ou côté firewall. Sur MacBidouille ils disaient en effet qu'il fallait avoir un routeur compatible SIP, ça veut bien dire qu'il y a quelque chose de particulier à gérer avec ce protocole. Et il se met bien en écoute (port UDP 5060 non ?). Bon, sans le firewall ça marche pas, mais il faudrait pas rediriger le port de ma Freebox vers mon Mac ?

Si quelqu'un a une idée, sinon j'essaierai...

A+


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2006)

POur te décrire les choses :
freebox 4 mode routeur
switch ethernet
le pare feu est activé.

Je viens de réessayer, cela fonctionne.

Redémarre ta freebox, on ne sait jamais


----------



## NeoJF (18 Mai 2006)

Bouarf, je viens de la redémarrer, sans changement...
T'es en dégroupage total ? Bon, sinon je m'y mettrait plus sérieusement demain soir... va falloir aller dormir là...

Allez, bonne nuit !


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2006)

NeoJF a dit:
			
		

> T'es en dégroupage total ?


oui .


----------



## popin (18 Mai 2006)

Salut,
j'ai pataugé pas mal de temps, avec la même configuration que toi. La solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de passer par Sjphone, qui fonctionne parfaitement, alors x-lite truc et tout ça avait toujours un problème. J'ai lu sur usenet que certains avaient réussi à débloquer leur sip en changeant simplement leur mot de passe.
Sur http://blog.netsli.com/ il y a des explications techniques plus complètes pour ceux qui ont des soucis de proxy.

bon courage, parce que ça rend fou quand tout le monde y arrive sauf toi, ça me rappelle le lancement du multiposte, quand on me traitait de nouille... 
:mouais:


----------



## NeoJF (18 Mai 2006)

Est-ce que ça marche pour quelqu'un non dégroupé ?


----------



## popin (18 Mai 2006)

NeoJF a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça marche pour quelqu'un non dégroupé ?


Ouaip,  " Cette nouveauté concerne aussi bien les abonnés dégroupés que les non-dégroupés".


----------



## jugnin (18 Mai 2006)

NeoJF a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça marche pour quelqu'un non dégroupé ?



Voui, je suis pas dégroupé pour deux sous, et ça a marché sans difficulté.


----------



## NeoJF (18 Mai 2006)

Bouarf... pour une fois où j'ai voulu suivre à la lettre les consignes... il me manquait freephonie.net dans le proxy SIP et outbound proxy never et ça marche...

Par contre, alors que depuis un téléphone j'ai le numéro qui s'affiche, depuis le soft phone je suis en numéro privé.  Une idée ?


----------



## sprogin (24 Mai 2006)

J'ai essayé hier avec X-Lite sur mon MacBook - ça a marché j'ai pu passer un appel sur mon portable tout était bien... sauf que je n'arrive pas à recevoir d'appel malgré l'option dans la console free et quand ma conversation est terminée, X-Lite plante lamentablement.... 

En gros c'est bancal... je pense que c'est à cause de Rosetta (car à ma conaissance X-Lite n'existe pas en Universal) que l'appli plante lamentablement, pour la réception d'appel, je pense que c'est free qui a un bug.

J'espère que Free proposera rapidement un tuto complet comme pour le multiposte ! :love:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

détail qui peut en surprendre quelques uns 

Si on active SIP chez free

Free indique qu'alors on ne peut PLUS consulter directement les messages sur le répondeur via **1
 il faut alors passer par les autres biais ( mail ou interface TV)
ou annuler  SIP sur la console 

source 
Aduf newsletter 558

( dans la même news il est aussi précisé que contrairement au projet initial , la mise en service  SIP n'est pas facturée 9,99&#8364; mais sera gratuite)


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ( dans la même news il est aussi précisé que contrairement au projet initial , la mise en service  SIP n'est pas facturée 9,99 mais sera gratuite)


 Ne a oublier de préciser que la signature de nouvelles CGV sera requise comme cela a été le cas pour multiposte etc.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

exact 
et c'est juridiquement  top limite
( le pretexte c'est nouveau service => nouvelles CGV)

Car si il est parfaitement logique d'eventuellement modifier CERTAINES parties directement concernées  par l'évolution , il est top limite d'en profiter pour changer d'autres aspects non liéset de pousser  à leur acceptation de fait si nouveau service

Ils ont jamais entendu parlé des " avenants" chez free?


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2006)

Je ne pense pas que l'introduction de ce service soit l'occasion de modifier d'autres termes des cvg. Si c'est le cas, les organisations de consommateurs se feraient un plaisir de réagir (ce qu'elles ont fait dans d'autres situations).


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

contre exemple 
Cas d'école : supposons que tu aies choisi de garder les ANCIENS tarifs de telephone
( c'est possible et avantageux pour certains)

Et bien valider le SIP ( juste un service de telephonie nomade)
t'oblige à accepter les nouvelles CGV
qui elles incluent  les NOUVEAUX tarifs telephone( ceux de début 2006... que t'as refusé auparavant)


bof-bof


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2006)

les nouvelles cgv ne sont pas encore en ligne... patience et confiance


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

patience oui , il en faut avec free, enfin... quand y a un problème  

confiance , non.
De longues années d'experience d'aide de freenautes m'ont appris à être très prudent, surtout coté contrats.


----------



## gtoto (17 Mars 2007)

bonjour, je viens de d&#233;m&#233;nager et d'abandonner free au profit d'Alice.
est-ce qu'il existe encore un moyen de faire de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie SIP avec ce fournisseur ?
je ne trouve rien sur ce sujet sur internet...
d'avance merci de votre r&#233;ponse.


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

gtoto a dit:


> bonjour, je viens de déménager et d'abandonner free au profit d'Alice.
> est-ce qu'il existe encore un moyen de faire de la téléphonie SIP avec ce fournisseur ?
> je ne trouve rien sur ce sujet sur internet...
> d'avance merci de votre réponse.



google -> SIP Aliceadsl


----------



## Xiaolong (8 Mai 2008)

Salut,

Desole de faire le lourd mais je n'ai pas trouve toute les informations espere.

Sujet: VOIP SIP
Je viens de passer au MAc et avant sur PC j'utilisais:

X-lite, eyebeam.et dernierement BRIA (de la bombe!)(mais disponible sur MAC que ds qqs mois..et qd on dit ca on se s'est jamais qd ca viendra..)

Qu'est-ce qu'il est conseille d'utiliser sur MAC, y-a-t-il LE programme qui fait tout? (double appel, transfert, conf, configuration de 10 ligne a la fois etc...)


EN resume, je ne cherche pas a telephonie 100% gratuit, a bidouiller ou Skype etc..juste savoir quel est le bon programme du moment chez MAC.


Merci d'avance (3 semaine sous MAC, je kiff..mais je galere un peu qd meme.faut le dire)


----------



## Xiaolong (23 Mai 2008)

humhum..je vois qu'il n'y a pas grand monde qui utilise la telephonie via internet et leur ordi...

Dommage


----------

